# Garage ceiling options



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a detatched garage and im planning
To hang drywall, for the ceiling i am looking for another option other than drywall (easier option) is there any?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Depending on where you live and what is allowed. I have done the 'barn' metal on ceilings (and walls), also plywood or OSB, Also 1x4 or 1x4 t&G pine or cedar.


----------



## Ckb3216 (Nov 10, 2011)

I live in long island,ny i heard about the metal? I just want somethinf easy to install dont want to mud and tape up on the peak ceiling


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

I have put 1/2" fiber sound board on ceilings. much lighter than drywall, is brown 4'x8' sheets. still cuts with utility knife. maybe 25 pounds a sheet? easy hanging by yourself


----------



## mathewross (Feb 21, 2012)

Things that you are thinking of are not so easy my Dear. sometimes a drywall creates problem.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

May not be an issue since it's detached, but check code for fire resistance.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Worry me when you said peaked ceilngs. Are you thinking of not having a real ceiling but a catherdral ceiling instead? If so that brings up a whole list of issues that would need to be addressed.
Any code I've ever seen is 5/8 fire code drywall on garage ceilings.
Please do not to the so called brown board or black board, also called Celotex. read what it says right on the face of it. Flamable, must be covered.
It also does not hold nails worth a darn.
There's no reason you could not just hang the sheetrock and only tape it and apply one coat of mud and not finish it.


----------

